# Look we made it!!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Despite having such a bad start to life and our mummy being so scared, she still kept feeding us and *WE ARE ALIVE*

Mummy has just been combed and nails trimmed by our new foster mummy and is looking and feeling like a lady again .

We have stunning colours and most of us have our eyes open already!

Look at us, *WE MADE IT!*


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful, well done foster mummy!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They have stunning markings.

I rather like mum, she has a lovely face.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They have stunning markings.
> 
> I rather like mum, she has a lovely face.


Mum is 1 of the most sweetest and gentlest bunnys ive held! like i said ive just clipped her nails and she didnt even flinch.
Im affraid to say ive fallen for her and it will be hard to let her go.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Awww she is lovely!! they colours and markings of the little ones look fab too.

Frags you are alowed a "pet" rabbit too :001_tt1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Awww she is lovely!! they colours and markings of the little ones look fab too.
> 
> Frags you are alowed a "pet" rabbit too :001_tt1:


All my rabbits are pets too


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They are so pretty! You even have some tricolours in there too! Daddy must have been a very lightly-marked butterfly- or dalmatian-marked something, I wonder if their ears will lop? 

Those spotty tricolours are going to be truly stunning when they grow up!


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

They are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

They are gorgeous babies!!! I want one :001_tt1:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

They are absolutely stunning babies!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Mummy bunny is a beautiful little lady, im not surprised you have become attached to her.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww they are so cute. I'd be so tempted to have one if any are boys to go with the girls in the shed. Love the little tri-colours. Can't wait to find out the sexes!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Brilliant to see them all so healthy and well!!
Well done Frags!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:001_tt1: a tri spottty and lots of spottties!!!! I want them all! this is so not fair you get all the cute ones frags!! I'm sure these will go to new homes no problem, it is a shame they are so close to your other litters, can we see pics of them yet pleasssee


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwww there stunning i want one lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahhh, dont show me that they are white and grey!!! Must resist, must resist!
They are gorgeous 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Despite having such a bad start to life and our mummy being so scared, she still kept feeding us and *WE ARE ALIVE*
> 
> Mummy has just been combed and nails trimmed by our new foster mummy and is looking and feeling like a lady again .
> 
> ...


If the one with the brown back is a boy I want him Fragsy . He's my fave at the moment, such a pretty colour.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

awww, more babies...so cute and fluffy...and ...oh I want one of these too....:001_tt1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Frags, they are just gorgeous and so is mum. Well done for taking them all in, your one in a million when it comes to buns. My Charlie would pack his bags and come to you given half the chance i bet!! Lol!! xxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aren't they doing so so well!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow they are stunning Frags! Well Done Mummy and Well Done Foster Mummy you both deserve a prize!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This has cheered me up, they are stunning buns! I adore that little doe, shes gorgeous i wouldnt be able to let her go!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> This has cheered me up, they are stunning buns! I adore that little doe, shes gorgeous i wouldnt be able to let her go!


you think thats cute, watch the video of them on another thread lol


----------

